# Bosc Monitor Mansion! with timelapse video



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

Finally got round to building my bosc's new viv. Its 6x4x4.5, I've made sure there is plenty of space for a deep substrate so she can dig and burrow. I'm adding in multiple shelves so she can make use of the height as she does like to climb too. Here's the first stage of construction! I'l add more photos as I get more done. I will be making some sort of background but havn't decided what yet.

Here goes: 

Frame started

















Panels added


















Some shelves added










And i've made the lighting rig for the viv. I will be running two par 38 spot bulbs and a mercury vapour from this. I need to suspend it from the ceiling with some chains, then I can change the height above the basking spot to get the right temperatures.


















And finally heres a timelapse video of me making the viv!! 

timelapse2.flv video by 09zeke09 - Photobucket

Il be adding more photos once I get more done....lots to do before its finished so watch this space!!!


----------



## Chuckwalla (Nov 6, 2008)

afeks said:


> Finally got round to building my bosc's new viv. Its 6x4x4.5, I've made sure there is plenty of space for a deep substrate so she can dig and burrow. I'm adding in multiple shelves so she can make use of the height as she does like to climb too. Here's the first stage of construction! I'l add more photos as I get more done. I will be making some sort of background but havn't decided what yet.
> 
> Here goes:
> 
> ...


 
Looking good mukka, he may not use the shelves, Boscs are not that adventureous, and are really clumsy as well.
What size glass are you puuting in bud, I have just build another bosc viv not much smaller than yours 5 x 3 x 3.5. used 4mm glass with polished edges glass cost £20,
Have you thought of your heating yet, in a Viv that size I would use either a 3 or 4ft tube heater.


----------



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

yeah buddy il be using a 4 foot tube heater for ambient temps. My bosc climbs a lot, tho she may get lazier as she gets older! Have to wait and see! Still got loads to do. Varnishing, gotta put lino down in the base too. Think il be using 4mm glass too, theres a glazier pretty close to me thats always good on prices. :2thumb:


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking good so far! :2thumb:


----------



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

Cheers mate, lots more to do though!! Should get some more done by sunday


----------



## i.am.idc (Nov 29, 2009)

What are the dimensions mate looks good :2thumb:


----------



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

its 6x4x4.5 would have liked to go 8x4 but didn't quite have the space downstairs.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Looking good fella.

What size batons and what wood is used on panels?


----------



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

Cheers mate, I used 2 by 1 batons to make the frame to try and save on weight, just put lots of cross braces in for strength. The panels are 15mm MDF, gonna be sealing it and covering it in yaught varnish soon.


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks awesome! I love the time-lapse video. How did you do it?


----------



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

Simple time-lapse is pretty easy really. Put your camera in a stationary position -(i just gaffer taped my tripod to the floor!!) then take a photo every time you move or change something. Or you can set up the camera to take a photo every 30 seconds or so. Pretty easy just time consuming!! :2thumb:


----------



## Brierley (Oct 4, 2009)

Awesome mate, loved the video!


----------



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

Cheers! more to come soon, nearly finished varnishing the whole viv...theres a lot of wood to water proof!! and I'm putting a lino floor in this evening to keep the floor from rotting. Then its onto landscaping and installing the heaters! woop!


----------



## krox2008 (Aug 9, 2009)

looks class m8 carnt w8 2 see the finished product:2thumb:


----------



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

Cheers, il be adding more pics at the weekend, I'v finished varnishing and put lino down on the floor now. Gotta fix in the logs and then do some polystyrene carving!


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

Looks fantastic so far, love the video aswell :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

durbans said:


> Looks fantastic so far, love the video aswell :2thumb::2thumb:


Cheers mate, Its coming along nicely.

A bit more work done, though not as much as I'd have wanted. The interior is varnished and lino floor tiles layed on the floor and about a foot up the walls. I've bolted a big tree trunk into the back wall, and started on a few bits of fake rock to add some different climbing surfaces. Fixed in the basking lights and added the glass runners, getting there but still a fair bit of work to do!


----------



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

Finally finished!! Well, nearly!! Moved my bosc into her new viv at the weekend and she loves it, has been busy roaming round and climbing over everything. Still needs a few bits of decor to finish it off...but here it is. (oh yep, and I've got to make the outside look nice too!) #










































And one of the tenant!


----------



## thetong6969 (Apr 20, 2009)

nice bosch viv should be 6ft long in my opinion as the 2 yr old tegu in reptacular is 4.5ft(same size your bosch is going to get)
also nice decor he'll trash it when older though just use simple rocks but have also seen the tegu move heavy rocks easy
all in al a nice viv build though:2thumb:


----------



## afeks (Feb 14, 2010)

thetong6969 said:


> nice bosch viv should be 6ft long in my opinion as the 2 yr old tegu in reptacular is 4.5ft(same size your bosch is going to get)
> also nice decor he'll trash it when older though just use simple rocks but have also seen the tegu move heavy rocks easy
> all in al a nice viv build though:2thumb:


Thanks, it is 6ft long, and 4 foot deep so has a pretty big floor area. You can see the bosc in one of the pics and she's just over 2foot. bosc's rarely get over 4ft. 4foot is the normal size for an adult who's not over fed on rodents and other fatty foods, though some will grow to be monsters! Mine is 100% female, so the likelyhood is she'll won't grow to the size of a male. Im pretty happy with the space I'm providing for her, she seems to be too!


----------



## SCOTT4545 (Feb 24, 2010)

Thats a great viv mate well done, I be happy if mine looks near as good as that:2thumb:


----------

